# Towing With 2010 Tundra 5.7L



## MountainMaster (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone think this might be ok combo of TT and TV>

I am within GVWR and dry hitch specs..anyone tow this combo--guess
I am looking for similar 1/2 ton TV experience with this Outback..

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

MountainMaster said:


> I am within GVWR and dry hitch specs..anyone tow this combo--guess
> I am looking for similar 1/2 ton TV experience with this Outback..


How much will your hitch weight be when your trailer is loaded?


----------



## MountainMaster (Feb 22, 2010)

MountainMaster said:


> Anyone think this might be ok combo of TT and TV>
> 
> I am within GVWR and dry hitch specs..anyone tow this combo--guess
> I am looking for similar 1/2 ton TV experience with this Outback..
> ...


mena661

Posted Today, 02:18 PM
on 22 February 2010 - 02:11 PM, said:
I am within GVWR and dry hitch specs..anyone tow this combo--guess
I am looking for similar 1/2 ton TV experience with this Outback..

How much will your hitch weight be when your trailer is loaded?

GVWR is 7000 with 768 dry hitch weight I believe..if I carry all our junque
we add abt 850 lbs to the TT so I use the same ratio and add about
12% of the load to the DHW to get about 102 + 768 = 880 DHW still way under
the Toyota max of 1000 lbs DHW

Look ok to you>?

Will use full EQ/LL and sway bar hitch.

R


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm betting you'll be over 1000 lbs on the tounge when you are loaded (remember to add the weight of propane and batteries to the hitch. Personally, I do not have good experiences with 1/2 ton trucks and trailers that long. The Sil tends to really push you around when you get a good crosswind. The good news is that you are asking the right questions! But be aware that there are a lot of members on this site that started off with 1/2 ton trucks and quickly upgraded to 3/4 or 1 ton trucks based on the trucks ability to handle the trailer (Myself included).


----------



## MountainMaster (Feb 22, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I'm betting you'll be over 1000 lbs on the tounge when you are loaded (remember to add the weight of propane and batteries to the hitch. Personally, I do not have good experiences with 1/2 ton trucks and trailers that long. The Sil tends to really push you around when you get a good crosswind. The good news is that you are asking the right questions! But be aware that there are a lot of members on this site that started off with 1/2 ton trucks and quickly upgraded to 3/4 or 1 ton trucks based on the trucks ability to handle the trailer (Myself included).


Hey thanks for your effort to post..appreciate it...I think we shall stick with
25 feet or less...but for full time that may be a little small..but we do 90%
of our time dry camping at mountain lakes for a month at a time....so small is
vital to us...

we are at Anza Borrego now and literally surrounded by 12-20 ft TT's!!
as opposed to the other end of the desert that is inundated by the 35-40'
ones!

thanks, again

Rich


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I'm betting you'll be over 1000 lbs on the tounge when you are loaded (remember to add the weight of propane and batteries to the hitch. Personally, I do not have good experiences with 1/2 ton trucks and trailers that long. The Sil tends to really push you around when you get a good crosswind. The good news is that you are asking the right questions! But be aware that there are a lot of members on this site that started off with 1/2 ton trucks and quickly upgraded to 3/4 or 1 ton trucks based on the trucks ability to handle the trailer (Myself included).


Ditto. Started out towing a 310BHS with an expedition and Chevy 1500 crew cab and didn't like the trailer pushing the vehicle, although I was legally within my limits. I actually go this weekend to pickup a 3/4 excursion.

I'm no expert on weights, but I had to go with the advice I got here from Nathan and others about making it an enjoyable experience. I can't even begin to imagine what my blood pressure was when I was towing that combo.


----------



## huckjones (Mar 12, 2010)

I towed a 30 RLS with my Tundra 5.7 for about a year and a half. The truck did awesome with the Equalizer hitch setup. The key is to tow with water in your fresh water tank as this is in the far rear and will help to remove some of the hitch weight. My experience towing with the Tundra outside of SoCal was great, the truck had plenty of power, sat level (with the Equalizer), and handled the load safely. I was able to keep my hitch weight within specs through creative loading practices. The deal with the new Tundras is that the tow rating is great but it's the payload that you've gotta watch, but the 30RLS starts out with a pretty low hitch weight. The problem I had with my 07 Tundra was the radical bounce (towing or not) on Southern California freeways. The expansion joints on the freeways here made the truck bounce so uncontrollably that I had to trade it in for something else. My wife was pregnant and it was unsafe for her ride in the truck on the freeways here (I called Toyota to see if they could address the issue and the "customer relations" guy told me that "Toyota doesn't make trucks for pregnant people" (Wow, did he really say that!?!)

Anyway, your truck can definitely handle the 30RLS safely, although I would recommend a quality WD hitch.

Huck


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

> GVWR is 7000 with 768 dry hitch weight I believe..if I carry all our junque
> we add abt 850 lbs to the TT so I use the same ratio and add about
> 12% of the load to the DHW to get about 102 + 768 = 880 DHW still way under
> the Toyota max of 1000 lbs DHW
> ...


Another factor to consider is how much cargo do you put IN your tow vehicle...in terms of people and cargo? I actually planned on replacing my '97 Expedition with a '09 Tundra Crew Max ntil I ran some numbers and found the 1/2 ton crew cabs run really short on payload capacity, which is what your hitch weight needs to be counted against.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtoqRWUrJ8BhcFlHVXo4enM4bXlBNlJkMU1Oc0N4VXc&hl=en

Check to see if there is 'yellow sticker' on your door jam somewhere. That will tell you something like 'you can exceed this weight with cargo' in the truck.	Essentially, unless you run the standard cab... some of the popular extended cab trucks can have as little as 900 pounds of capacity FROM THE FACTORY!	If you happen to have a truck that has 1500 pounds leftover capacity.... drop a 900 pounds hitch weight against that and you have 600 pounds of usable capacity.	Not sure what cargo you're carrying... but I have a dog that weighs 100 pounds... a generator that weighs 130 pounds...and wife that weighs.... .err.. well.. you know what I mean ;-)

This is what convinced me to get into the 'super duty' class of trucks. The actually ability to tow a heavy trailer is not as much of an issue anymore with the 1/2 tons.... it's more the payload capacity limitations... as well as other intangibles like sheer strength to stop a heavy load, etc, etc.

sorry to ramble... but I suffer from analysis paralysis... so I've been there done that... sort of thing when mulling over tow vehicle options.


----------

